# S 30 Wheelsets



## ciclistarapido (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello

does anybody know when and where i can get the S30 Wheels of SRAM?
They look pretty interessting for Climbing Sessions.

Thanks!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I heard later this month or next. Weight seems good...


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Email Mark at [email protected]. He has access to their full line at great prices. Tell him Matt D sent you.


----------

